# libnodave 64 bit



## tflueckiger (17 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand von Euch libnodave unter Windows mit 64 bit kompiliert und könnte mir die DLL zur Verfügung stellen? Habe nun schon ziemlich viel gesucht und offenbar ist das ja möglich. Leider gibts die kompilierte DLL niergendwo zum Download. Um das selber zu machen fehlen mir leider Zeit und C++ Kentnisse.

Danke euch!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 August 2010)

*Bei mir...*

Bei mir gibts meine geupdatete libnodave.dll auch als 64 Bit Dll zum Download!
Hab diese aber nicht getestet, da Ich nur Win7 32 Bit habe!

ist in meiner LibNodaveConnectionLibrary enthalten! (Verzeichniss libnodave)

Download unter:
http://jfk-solutions.de


----------



## tflueckiger (17 August 2010)

Hallo Jochen

Danke! Habs mir heruntergeladen und werds gleich mal testen. Gebe Dir dann Bescheid!

Danke und Tschüss


----------



## tflueckiger (17 August 2010)

Hallo Jochen

Leider funktioniert die DLL nicht. Hab noch die Fehlermeldung angehängt. Vielleicht nützt Dir das etwas.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Jochen Kühner (17 August 2010)

*Mhmm...*

keine Ahnung ob in Verbindung mit .net mit der 64 bit dll was beachtet werden muss... Vorallem das in .net in verbindung mit libnodave irgenwas mit einer virtuellen pointer struktur gemacht wird. Warum muss es denn unbedingt libnodave in 64bit sein? es geht doch auch mit der 32bit dll in einem 64bit system


----------



## tflueckiger (18 August 2010)

Es geht schon mit der 32 bit. Wäre einfach schön gewesen, wenn ich das nicht hätte mischen müssen. Aber seis drum.

Vielen Dank und Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 August 2010)

*Mhmm*

Man müsste halt mal die libnodave.dll in 64bit jetzt mit einem c programm testen, um zu sehen, ob der fehler in der dll selbst, oder an den Dllimporst von del libnodave.net.dll liegt!


----------



## tflueckiger (18 August 2010)

Für C fehlen mir leider die Zeit sowie die Kentnisse... Hatte gehoffet, das dass schon jemand gemacht hat.


----------

